# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my red cabomba (cab. furcata)



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

i had this plant in another tank over 3 months and it didnt grow (all the other plants grow up very well), as i moved it to another tank - i have to trim it twice a month! - dont know why... anyway im happy now


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

i had this plant in another tank over 3 months and it didnt grow (all the other plants grow up very well), as i moved it to another tank - i have to trim it twice a month! - dont know why... anyway im happy now


----------



## something fishy (Aug 12, 2004)

wow, now thats cool!
nice pic


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Great pic...I do the samething, plant don't do good in one tank then I move it too another tank.


----------

